# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Lekë Dukagjini (1410-1481)

## Rina_87

*Princi i perfolur Leke Dukagjini*

Nga Tonin Cobani


Leke Dukagjini eshte nje figure historike mjaft komplekse. Madje eshte nje figure edhe e legjendarizuar, nese e pranojme kete term, ashtu sic e kemi pranuar per Heroin tone Kombetar Gjergj Kastriot-Skenderbeun.

Leke Dukagjin (1410-1481) ishte bashkekohes i Gjergj Kastriotit (1405-1468). Historia i njeh te dy si princer trashegimtare, qe u lartesuan kur moren ne sundim dy principatat qe mbanin mbiemrat e tyre: Leka - te Dukagjineve, pas vdekjes se te atit, Pal Dukagjini (1446) dhe Gjergji - te Kastrioteve me 1443, tete vjet pas vdekjes se te atit, Gjon Kastriotit. Principata e Dukagjineve kishte si kryeqender qytetin e Lezhes, perfshinte Zadrimen, zonat ne veri dhe ne verilindje te Shkodres dhe shtrihej deri thelle trojeve te Serbise se sotme me kryeqender te dyte qytetin e Ulpianes afer Prizrenit; ndersa Principata e Kastrioteve me kryeqender Krujen, perfshinte Matin dhe krahinen e Dibres, duke u shtrire nga keshtjella e Rodonit ne bregdetin e Adriatikut.

Deri ne kohen kur vihen ne krye te principatave te tyre, Leke Dukagjini kishte marre nje kulture te gjithanshme me fryme humaniste te Rilindjes Evropiane, ne qytete te tilla si Venecia, Raguza apo Shkodra; nderkohe qe Skenderbeu kishte bere nje karriere te shpejte dhe te shkelqyer prej ushtaraku ne oborrin e sulltan Muratit II.

Ne udheheqje te Beselidhjes Shqiptare (themeluar ne Lezhe me 1444) *Skenderbeu e ndien perhere prane vetes Leken (fillimisht te atin e tij Pal Dukagjinin), sepse te dy luftuan krah per krah (apo edhe iu kundervune njeri-tjetrit) deri sa vdiq (1468), ndersa Leke Dukagjini e pasoi vepren e tij, duke u prire shqiptareve ne fazen me te veshtire te rezistences se tyre antiosmane, deri ne fund te jetes se vet (1481).*

Me te drejte kroniste e historiane, duke filluar nga Tivarasi\Biemi, Frengu, Barleti e Muzaka, bashkekohes te tyre, e deri te Gegaj e Noli te shek.XX, kane ndricuar bemat e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe neper to kane permendur edhe Leke Dukagjinin, ashtu sikunder disa princer te tjere te kohes. Por nuk do te mund te thuhet se, po me te drejte, ata, historiane e kroniste, e kane perfolur vend e pa vend Leke Dukagjinin, vetem e vetem se ishin te magjepsur prej heroit te vepres se tyre, Skenderbeu. Me me barazpeshe se historianet kane vepruar "legjendarizuesit" anonime te figurave te tilla. Nga anonimati, Skenderbeu u identifikua me princin dragua, qe guxon te matet dhe fiton ne cdo rast me kucedren; ndersa te Leke Dukagjini u pa princi engjell, qe u shfaq me guxim dhe urtesi per te ruajtur ne vazhdimesi shqiptarizmen.

Historianet e kane perfolur qe ne krye Leke Dukagjinin, sepse kerkuan te ai nje personazh antagonist te Skendebeut per ta intriguar jeteshkrimin e heroit te vetem shqiptar, qe njohu Evropa ne perballjen e suksesshme shqiptaro-turke, por edhe sepse nuk donin te fajesonin Evropen perendimore, qe nuk arriti te krijonte nje koalicion antiosman ne Ballkan. Ata nuk guxuan te gjykonin, vecanerisht, Republiken e Venedikut, qe jo vetem nuk u qendroi aleate shqiptareve kur mbanin mbi supet e tyre nje perandori te tere te egersuar kunder Evropes, por e shrytezoi rezistencen e tyre per interesat e veta komercialiste, duke i percare princerit shqiptare me intriga, duke i kundervene ata njeri me tjetrin edhe me arme dhe, kur nuk ia arrinte kesaj, duke i shpallur armiq te Republikes dhe te Krishterimit. Leke Dukagjini ishte princi me i fuqishem shqiptar pas Skenderbeut dhe me me autoritet, prandaj u be pre e intrigave te politikes veneciane (dhe te historianeve) derisa Sinjoria e ndjeu rrezikun e Portes se Larte, krejt afer pragut te shtepise se vet dhe u bashkua realisht me rezistencen e shqiptareve, duke i shpallur lufte Perandorise Osmane (1463). Pas ketij viti venecianet pushuan se perfoluri Leke Dukagjnin. Ndersa historianet kane shkruar per disa prej bemave te Leke Dukagjinit perkrah Skenderbeut, deri ne vdekjen e tij (1468) dhe me pas ne krye te trupave shqiptare perkrah forcave veneciane, derisa Sinjoria nenshkroi paqen me Porten e Larte (1479). Pas kesaj historianet heshtin. Gojedhena na ben me dije se Leke Dukagjini e vazhdoi rezistencen ne krye te trimave te principates se tij derisa qe gjalle.

Por te perfolurit e Leke Dukagjinit ka vazhduar edhe pas vdekjes se tij, ashtu si ka vazhduar edhe rezistenca antiosmane ne principaten e tij e me gjere. Te perfolurit pas vdekjes ka te beje me vepren, Kanunin, qe u la trashegim Leke Dukagjini shtetasve te tij, shqiptareve. Thelbi i Kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit jane fjalet e urta te dala nga goja e tij, qe u ruajten (dhe u pasuruan) brez pas brezi per gati gjashte shekuj. Ky fenomen homerik ka legjendarizuar emrin e Leke Dukagjinit duke e kthyer ate ne nje mit te vertete, aq sa studiuesit e kane pasur te veshtire ta pranojne si nje realitet historik. Prandaj disa syresh kane vazhduar ta perflasin Leke Dukagjinin, se bashku me Kanunin e tij, ashtu si eshte perfolur e verbuar Homeri, se bashku me Iliaden e Odisene e tij (Sa per ngjashmeri edhe Leke Dukagjinit i eshte sajuar nje vella i verber). Por, duke analizuar faktet e dokumentuara biografike per Leke Dukagjinin, mund te hidhet drite per kohen dhe rrethanat kur u ngjizen fjalet e urta te Kanunit te tij.

Ne fund te viteve '50 te shek.XV Principata e Dukagjineve nuk ka me asnje nga qendrat e veta te zhvilluara: Lezha u eshte dorezuar venedikasve (1393), Ulpiana, kryeqytei i principates, eshte shkaterruar me themele nga turqit me pare se te binte ne doren e tyre Prizreni (1458), nje qender tjeter e zhvilluar e Principates se Dukagjineve. Ne keto kushte, Leke Dukagjini ka pushtuar keshtjellen e Shatit ne Zadrime per ta pasur si rezidence princerore, por u sulmua nga Skenderbeu, i cili ua ktheu menjehere venedikasve. Pa nje rezidence princerore dhe, per nje fare kohe, ne mes te tri zjarreve (turqit, venedikasit dhe Skenderbeu), Leke Dukagjini gjeti strehim ne thellesi te maleve te principates se tij, ku ndertoi saraje e keshtjella se bashku me banoret e lire te atyre aneve, te cilet kryezotin e tyre te deres se Dukagjineve me gruan e tij, Teodoren e Muzakajve te Beratit dhe te gjithe oborrtaret qe i shkonin pas, i rrethuan me mikpritje e respekt. Me malesoret e Principates se Dukagjineve, te njohur per trimerite e tyre (M.Barleti:98), Leka, jo vetem ringriti qyteze-keshtjellat e veta, por siguroi ne menyre te panderprere nje ushtri te mjaftueshme qe luajti rol te rendesishim ne kuadrin e trupave te Lidhjes se Lezhes nen komanden e Skenderbut dhe me pas. Ne kembin te kesaj gatishmerie, Leke Dukagjini u siguroi malesoreve te principates se tij dhe te gjithe atyre qe u bashkuan me te per te gjetur mbrojtje, vecanerisht, pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, lirine brenda organizimit te tyre fisnor, te cilen ne kushtet e krijuara e institucionalizoi me rioarganizimin e pleqesive mbi baze fshati e krahine. Gjate kesaj periudhe (1458-1481), kur ai udhehiqte te gjitha kuvendet dhe pleqesite e malesoreve, u ngjiz Kanuni, qe u trashegua brez pas brezi, si praktike gjykimi dhe permes fjaleve te urta te formuluara apo te rithena prej tij rast pas rasti, si sentenca juridike. Ai Kanun mbeti i pashkruar, por veproi nder shekuj si "Commom law" anglez, deri sa u mblodh dhe u kodifikua prej Shtjefen Gjecovit, ne kapercyell te shekujve XIX-XX.

Ne kohen kur Gjecovi punonte mbi materialet e mbledhura kanunore, Kanuni, se bashku me autorin qe e kishte dhene ate, ishin te shenjteruar prej te gjithe shqiptareve, pavaresisht nga besimi fetar i tyre. Ne popull nuk mbeti i perfolur emri i Leke Dukagjinit, perkundrazi, ai u heroizua. Fakti qe nje sundimtar ishte kthyer ne nje hero te vertete, popullor e kombetar, mund te shpjegohet sipas nje teorie qe thote se masat popullore (malesoret), duke i pranuar sundimtaret dhe kaloresit si heronj te tyre, ata vete "identifikoheshin me vlerat e prijesit dhe te fisnikerise ose, te pakten, sepse atyre u duhej ta strukturonin boten e tyre neper mjet modelesh qe u jepte grupi sundues" (P.Burke:169).

Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit eshte nje veper unikale me fryme humaniste e periudhes se Rilindjes Evropine ne gjuhen shqipe, e cila, megjithese u perfol dhe vazhdon te perflitet edhe sot e kesaj dite, eshte vleresuar nga studiues serioze, vendas dhe te huaj, si nje "veper monumentale" (A.Buda\Gjecovi-Kryeziu:22), "kontribut ne thesarin e kultures boterore" (C. Von Schwerin\Hylli i Drites 1939:502) dhe autori i saj, Leke Dukagjini, eshte cilesuar "nje personalitet imponues" (E.Durham:116) e "Hero Kombetar" (J.Hahn:114) i popullit te vet. Shume shkrimtare dhe artiste i kane kushtuar vepra, ne mes te te cileve Dritero Agolli ("Mundja e Leke Dukagjinit", poezi, 1969), Henrik Lacaj ("Dy princa per nje vashe", drame historike vene ne skene me regjine e vete autorit dhe interprtuar nga grupi teatror i kinoteatrit "Rozafat" te Shkodres me 1937, ku rolin e Leke Dukagjinit e luante aktori Loro Kovaci), arbereshi Anton Santori ("Alessio Ducagini", melodrame, shkruar midis viteve 1855-1860 dhe botuar me 1983), piktori Naxhi Bakalli ("Kuvendi i Dukagjinit", tablo murale 4x3.2m ne Muzeun Historik te Burrelit, 1986), piktori kosovar Engjell Berisha ("Rrenjet e Dukagjinit", vizatime 1950-1956), piktori Simon Rrota ("Leke Dukagjini", portret, Galeria e artit ne Shkoder), skulptori Sotir Kosta ("Leke Dukagjini", portret ne bronz-GKA Tirane dhe Muzeu Kombetar i Skenderbeut ne Kruje, 1982) etj.

Si apokrif i Leke Dukagjinit ka mbetur portreti i i Simon Rrotes (1887-1961), i cili e paraqet autorin e Kanunit ne pamje ballore, me nje veshtrim te mprehte ku bashkohet zgjuarsia dhe urtesia, veshur me nje jelek te kostumit tradicional te malesoreve te veriut, me shpate ne brez dhe me nje doreshkrim te Kanunit ne doren e majte, qe te sugjeron intelektualin humanist te shek.XV. Kur behet fjale per fisnikun fiorentinas me "nje personalitet te jashtezakonshem", Lorenzo de' Medici, me te cilin ne kemi dashur ta perafrojme Leke Dukagjinin qe ne fillim te ketij jeteshkrimi, shkruhet se "ishte nje politikan gjenial, i cili mund te dallonte pushtetin e njemendet nga shfaqjet e jashtme te tij. Frontespisi i librit te tij e tregon ne rruget e Firences, te veshur si nje qytetar i thjeshte, te rrethuar prej vajzash qe kendojne baladat e tij... Ne te vertete, Lorenzo-ja ishte nje poet i mire dhe perkrahesi me bujar i poeteve te tjere si dhe i shkencetareve e filozofeve" (K.Clark:106). Keshtu mund ta perfytyrojme deri ne nje fare shkalle edhe Leke Dukagjinin, poezite e te cilit do te ishin sentencat e Kanunit. Nese ky krahasim nuk do te shkonte, si cdo krahasim tjeter, se paku, Principata e Dukagjineve mund te perqasej me oborret me te vogla te Italise veriore ne cerekun e fundit te shek.XV, te cileve "Rilindja u detyrohet thuajse po aq sa Firences" (K.Clark:107). Dhe Leka mund te perafrohej, ndoshta, me Duken e Urbinos, Frederigo Montefeltro, i cili "nuk ishte vetem nje burre jashtezakonisht i kulturuar dhe i mencur, por edhe strategu i madh i kohes se vet, qe diti te mbronte zoterimet e tij prej katileve qe e rrethonin. Ishte koleksionist i pasionuar librash dhe portretet e tij te cmuara e tregojne duke lexuar nje nga doreshkrimet e tij. Eshte i veshur me parzmore dhe tere pajimet luftarake... Pallatin e tij nisen ta ndertonin si keshtjelle mbi nje shkemb thuajse te pakalueshem dhe vetem me pas, kur fituan siguri, lejuan t'i jepnin atij pamjen e bute dhe te sterholluar, qe e bene nje nga monumentet me te bukura arkitektonike te botes" (K.Clark:107 ).

Ne sot nuk jemi ne gjendje as te restaurojme nje keshtjelle a pallat princeror te Leke Dukagjinit,aq me pak, te mund ta vleresojme ate qe nuk ekziston me superlativa: "me i bukuri ne bote, ne mesdhe apo rajon", sepse ne ate kohe "keshtjella e qytete te lulezuara (shqiptare). me pallate e monumente. u zhdukne nga faqja e dheut . mbetne si hieje te bukurise dhe shkelqimit te vjeter" (F.S.Noli:591-592). Por Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit eshte vertete monumenti me i rendesishem i kultures shqiptare gjate periudhes se Rilindjes Evropiane, qe ka gjalluar prej gjashte shekujsh dhe ka luajtur nje rol te jashtezakonshem ne jeten e popullit, ne gjuhen e te cilit eshte krijuar

----------


## Rina_87

*Kronologjia e jetës së tij*


Në shek.VII-të permenden per here te pare "Dukagjinet e Arberise". Disa mendojne se mbiemri Dukagjin rrjedh nga emri i fshatit Dukagjin, diku ne kufirin e rrethinave te Pukes me Mirditen, afer fshatit Dardhe, ku kane qene te vendosur fillimisht te paret e Principates se Dukagjineve.

*1202-4* Dukagjinet pushtuan Zadrimen dhe u shtrine shume shpejt ne Shqiperine e veriut me kryeqender Lezhen. Disa mendojne se ne kete kohe Dukagjinet u shfaqen ne trojet arberore te ardhur nga Franca si kryqtare dhe se mbiemri Dukagjin u formua nga perngjitja e titullit Duke me emrin Gjin ose Duka i Gjinit, qe do te thoshte Djali i Gjinit.

*1356* Kur osmanet shkelin per here te pare ne Ballkan, Principata e Dukagjineve eshte zgjeruar ne Shqiperine veri-lindore dhe ka nje qender te dyte ne Fand, krahine e Mirdites se sotme. Disa mendojne se aso kohe Principata e Dukagjineve perfaqesohej me dy dege.

*1389* Beteja e Fushekosoves. Thyhet nga osmanet koalicioni ballkanas, ne te cilin bente pjese edhe Principata e Dukagjineve, sadoqe nder burime nuk permenden.

*1393* Dukagjinet ua dorezojne qytetin e Lezhes venedikasve, qe te mos binte nen sundimin e osmaneve, duke ruajtur te drejten e nje te tretes se te ardhurave.

*1406* Princi Pal Dukagjini (1384-1446), i permendur per urtesi, vihet ne krye te Principates se Dukagjineve me kryeqender Ulpianen (qytet i themeluar prej tij), ku mbreteron se bashku me te vellane Nikolle Dukagjinin, i shquar per trimeri.

*1410* Lind ne Ulpiana princi trashegimtar i Pal Dukagjinit, Leke Dukagjini, formimi kulturor i te cilit mendohet te jete bere ne qendra te zhvilluara te kohes, si Shkodra, Raguza, Venecia. Leka ka pasur edhe nje vella, Palin, me zgjuarsi te jashtezakonshme, por te verber; nje moter, Roza, me bukuri te rralle e shume krenare dhe, ndoshta, nje tjeter me emrin Maria, qe do te behet gruaja e Gjon Muzakes se Beratit.

*1432* Pal Dukagjini me te vellane, Nikollen, mbeshtesin se bashku me Topiajt Aranit Komnenin, vjehrrin e ardhshem te Skenderbeut, ne kryengritjen e tij te suksesshme kunder forcave osmane. Motra e Aranit Komnenit ka qene gruaja e Pal Dukagjinit, e ema e Lekes.

*1444* Pal dhe Nikolle Dukagjini jane pjesemarres te Beselidhjes se Skenderbeut ne Lezhe. Ata mbeshtesin Lidhjen me 5 000 ushtare nga 15 000 qe kishte gjithsej Skenderbeu. Pali shoqeron Skenderbeun ne Kruje.

*1444* Beteja e Torvjollit ku marrin pjese edhe trupat e Principates se Dukagjineve nen komanden e Tanush Topise. Pali, se bashku me princer te tjere, do te prese ne Kruje Skenderbeun per ta pershendetur per fitoren.

*1445* Ne dasmen e Mamices, se motres se Skenderbeut ne Muzakine, shfaqet per here te pare princi Leke Dukagjini. Dueli i tij me Leke Za****ne per doren e princeshes se bukur Jerina Dushmani.

*1446* Vdes Pal Dukagjini. Vendin e tij ne krye te Principates se Dukagjineve e ze i biri, Leke Dukagjini.

*1447* Vriten ne pusi Leke Za****a se bashku me Bozhdar Cernovicin dhe per kete perflitet Leke Dukagjini.

*1447* Nikolle Dukagjini, i nxitur nga njerezit e Skenderbeut, pushton perkohesisht Shatin, nderkohe qe Dejen e kane marre venedikasit. Skenderbeu i shpall lufte Venedikut.

*1447* Leke Dukagjini martohet me Teodoren, motren me te vogel te Gjon Muzakes se Beratit. Nuk paten femije. Dukagjinet qe do te permenden pas Leke Dukagjinit ne Itali apo ne sherbim te Perandorise Osmane, rrjedhin nga familje te adaptuara prej Pal Dukagjinit ose prej Lekes.

*1447-8* Skenderbeu rrethon Dejen, Shkodren dhe Durresin, qytete ne zoterim te venedikasve. Perkrah Skenderbeut eshte Nikolle Dukagjini.

*1448* Paqja e Skendebeut me Venedikasit. Leke Dukagjini nuk merr pjese.

*1451* Martesa e Skenderbeut. Leke Dukagjini nuk merr pjese.

*1451-2* Komploti i Krrabes kunder Skenderbeut. Perflitet Leke Dukagjini.

*1452* Pajtimi i pare i Leke Dukagjinit me Skenderbeun ne Durres.

*1454* Breksamus, diplomat i Leke Dukagjinit, perfaqeson Skenderbeun te mbreti i Napolit. Pensioni 300 dukatesh per Leken prej mbretit Alfons.

*1458* Bie Prizreni, qendra me e zhvilluar tregtare e kulturore e Principates se Dukagjineve, nderkohe qe kryeqyteti, Ulpiana, duhet menduar i shkaterruar nga themelet para Prizrenit.

*1458* Leke Dukagjini pushton keshtjellen e Shatit qe ishte ne zoterim te venedikasve. Skenderbeu nderhyn me trupat e tij dhe ua kthen venedikasve.

*1458-81* Leke Dukagjini nderton disa keshtjella ne thellesi te trojeve te principates se vet, forcon pushtetin vendor te malesoreve, shtetas te tij, qe jetonin brez pas brezi ne gjendje te lire dhe institucionalizon permes praktikave gjyqesore nje sistem juridiko-popullor, qe do te trashegohet permes fjaleve te urta te thena nga ai, si nje veper fondamentale e kultures humaniste shqiptare. Kjo veper, e ruajtur ne nje shqipe kaq te bukur, qe u mblodh nga Shtjefen Gjecovi ne kapercyellin e shek.XIX-XX eshte Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit.

*1461* Perflitet Leke Dukagjini se u eshte drejtuar turqve per aleance. Papa Piu II e kercenon me ckisherim.

*1463* Papa Piu II nderhyn per pajtimin e Leke Dukagjinit me Skenderbeun.

*1463* Pajtimi i dyte me Skenderbeun. Leka bashkohet me Lidhjen e Skenderbeut, Venedikun dhe Ivan Cernovicin e Malit te Zi.

*1465* *Ne betejen e Sfetigradit, Leke Dukagjini shpeton prej vdekjes Skenderbeun.*

*1466* Leka dhe Nikel Moneta komandojne 13 mije forca shqiptare perkrah Skenderbeut kunder Ballaban Pashes.

*1468* Ne Shkoder thyhen trupat osmane prej ushtrise shqiptare pa pjesemarrjen e Skenderbeut. Mendohet se kjo fitore eshte arritur nen drejtimin e Leke Dukagjinit.

*1468 Vdes Skenderbeu. Leke Dukagjini eshte nder kryetrimat shqiptare qe iu ndodh prane deri ne castet e fundit te jetes.*

*1477* Leka ne mbrojtje te Krujes, ku duhet te kete mbetur i plagosur, pasi u perfol se mbeti i vrare.

*1479* Venecianet nenshkruajne pushtimin e Shqiperise prej turqve, por Leke Dukagjini vazhdon rezistencen keshtjellave, qe kishte ngritur thellesive te maleve te principates se tij.

*1481* Leke Dukagjini permendet per here te fundit ne dokumentet e kohes, duke kaluar nga Raguza per ne principaten e tij.

*1481* *Mendohet vdekja e Leke Dukagjinit, pinjolli me i fundit i Principates se Dukagjineve. Asnje dokument nuk flet per vendvarrimin e tij. Gojedhena thote se iku duke bekuar lirine e viseve shqiptare dhe duke mallkuar roberimin e tyre, derisa te zotet te kthehen ne trojet e veta.*

----------


## Hyllien

> 1481 Mendohet vdekja e Leke Dukagjinit, pinjolli me i fundit i Principates se Dukagjineve. Asnje dokument nuk flet per vendvarrimin e tij. Gojedhena thote se iku duke bekuar lirine e viseve shqiptare dhe duke mallkuar roberimin e tyre, *derisa te zotet te kthehen ne trojet e veta*.


Ka ndonje shpjegim per kete pjesen e fundit ?

----------


## Sabriu

Leke Dukagjini,Hamez Kastrioti,Moisi Golemi ishin dhe duhet mbetur heronje te vertet shqiptar te asaj kohe.

----------


## Borix

Leke Dukagjini eshte nje figure e rendesishme e historise sone per shkak te kanunit te tij famekeq, ne ditet e sotme. Megjithate, une kam rezervat e mia per kete figure pikerisht per shkak te mendimeve qe shfaq ne kanun. Dikush nga ju mund te thote qe per kohen qe u shkrua i shkonte shtat. Mund te pergjigjem qe kushtetuta e SHBA u shkrua tre shekuj me pare dhe vepron ende sot.

----------


## Sabriu

Kanunin E Lekes E Keni Ngaterruar Me Duket Me Kanunin E Skenderbeut.

----------


## Dorontina

> *Princi i perfolur Leke Dukagjini*
> 
> Nga Tonin Cobani
> 
> 
> Leke Dukagjini eshte nje figure historike mjaft komplekse. Madje eshte nje figure edhe e legjendarizuar, nese e pranojme kete term, ashtu sic e kemi pranuar per Heroin tone Kombetar Gjergj Kastriot-Skenderbeun.
> 
> Leke Dukagjin (1410-1481) ishte bashkekohes i Gjergj Kastriotit (1405-1468). Historia i njeh te dy si princer trashegimtare, qe u lartesuan kur moren ne sundim dy principatat qe mbanin mbiemrat e tyre: Leka - te Dukagjineve, pas vdekjes se te atit, Pal Dukagjini (1446) dhe Gjergji - te Kastrioteve me 1443, tete vjet pas vdekjes se te atit, Gjon Kastriotit. Principata e Dukagjineve kishte si kryeqender qytetin e Lezhes, perfshinte Zadrimen, zonat ne veri dhe ne verilindje te Shkodres dhe shtrihej deri thelle trojeve te Serbise se sotme me kryeqender te dyte qytetin e Ulpianes afer Prizrenit; ndersa Principata e Kastrioteve me kryeqender Krujen, perfshinte Matin dhe krahinen e Dibres, duke u shtrire nga keshtjella e Rodonit ne bregdetin e Adriatikut.


Shum pershkrim i bukur me karahsime te datave dhe historive me pelqejn keto shkrime siq ky qe ka shkru Tonin Cobani
..
Rina_87 flm...

----------


## Centaurus

> Leke Dukagjini eshte nje figure e rendesishme e historise sone per shkak te kanunit te tij famekeq, ne ditet e sotme. Megjithate, une kam rezervat e mia per kete figure pikerisht per shkak te mendimeve qe shfaq ne kanun. Dikush nga ju mund te thote qe per kohen qe u shkrua i shkonte shtat. Mund te pergjigjem qe kushtetuta e SHBA u shkrua tre shekuj me pare dhe vepron ende sot.


Kanuni nuk eshte i tije, Lekë Dukagjini e ka permbledhur Kanunin nga populli e nuk e ka krijuar vet, dhe ne kete Kanunin e sotem ka disa ligje qe jan kopjuar nga osmanlinjet, serbet, bullgaret dhe greket, e nuk kan shum te bejne me kulturen dhe mentalitetin Shqiptar.

*Kanuni i Shqiptarve eshte mrekullia e tete e botes.*

----------


## Rina_87

> Ka ndonje shpjegim per kete pjesen e fundit


Eshte fjala per nje gojedhene dhe une nuk kam lexuar ndonje shpjegim lidhur me kete, mirepo mendoj se e ka fjalen per kthimin e  figurave te njohura arbereshe, qe u perfshine ne valet e medha te eksodit per Itali, e sidomos pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, apo edhe ndoshta ka kuptim me te gjere. 




> Leke Dukagjini,Hamez Kastrioti,Moisi Golemi ishin dhe duhet mbetur heronje te vertet shqiptar te asaj kohe


Leke Dukagjini sipas meje mbetet nje figure e ndritur dhe enigmatike shqiptare, sepse nuk eshte shkruar shume per te si prijes, luftetar etj. Zakonisht ai identifikohet vetem me Kanunin. Moisi Golemi perkunder tradhetise ai eshte nje figure e madhe shqiptare. Ndersa, Hamze Kastrioti eshte as me pak e as me shume se nje tradhetar i kombit, si cdo tradhetar tjeter qe ka shitur popullin shqiptar pergjate historise tone. 

Sa per sqarim tema nuk e ka per qellim krahasimin e heronjve kombetar, por perkujtimin e nje figure tjeter te rendesishme shqiptare dhe jo njollosjen e tyre, sepse ne fund te fundit per te vleresuar dike duhet te jesh ne nivel te njejte ose me te larte se ai ose ajo. 




> Kanuni i Shqiptarve eshte mrekullia e tete e botes.


Padyshim, Kanuni eshte njeri nga monumentet me te rendesishme historike shqiptare.

----------


## Centaurus

As une nuk po e kuptoj kete krahasim te Lekë Dukagjinit me trathtarin Hamz Kastrioti ...

----------


## Baptist

> Leke Dukagjini eshte nje figure e rendesishme e historise sone per shkak *te kanunit te tij famekeq*, ne ditet e sotme. Megjithate, une kam rezervat e mia per kete figure pikerisht *per shkak te mendimeve qe shfaq ne kanun*. Dikush nga ju mund te thote qe per kohen qe u shkrua i shkonte shtat. Mund te pergjigjem qe kushtetuta e SHBA u shkrua tre shekuj me pare dhe vepron ende sot.


Mund te ndash me ne se perse kanuni eshte famekeq? Po ashtu, cilat jane keto "mendime"  personale te Lekes te shfaqura ne kanun, dhe cfare lloj rezerve ju krijojne?

Falemderit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Baptist

> Kanuni nuk eshte i tije, Lekë Dukagjini e ka permbledhur Kanunin nga populli e nuk e ka krijuar vet, dhe *ne kete Kanunin e sotem ka disa ligje qe jan kopjuar nga osmanlinjet, serbet, bullgaret dhe greket*, e nuk kan shum te bejne me kulturen dhe mentalitetin Shqiptar.
> 
> *Kanuni i Shqiptarve eshte mrekullia e tete e botes.*


Nje nga postimet me te papergjegjshme qe kam pare! 
Po thua qe kanuni jone eshte plagjiature dhe amalgame e ligjeve natyrore te osmanllinjve, serbeve, bullgareve dhe grekeve? Me mire te kishe qelluar veten ne kembe.

----------


## Centaurus

> Nje nga postimet me te papergjegjshme qe kam pare! 
> Po thua qe kanuni jone shte plagjiature e ligjeve natyrore te osmanlinjet, serbet, bullgaret dhe greket? Me mire te kishe qelluar veten ne kembe.


Jo une nuk thash qe kanuni yne eshte _"plagjiature e ligjeve natyrore te osmanlinjet, serbet, bullgaret dhe greket"_, kete po e thua ti, se une thash _"ne kete Kanunin e sotem ka disa ligje qe jan kopjuar nga osmanlinjet, serbet, bullgaret dhe greket"_ , si pershembull vrasa e grave, te rinjeve dhe femijeve per gjakmarrje siç jan sot disa familje te mbyllura neper shtepi per arsye qe nuk e zgjedhin dorasin ta vrasin siç e lyp kanuni por vetem dikend te asaj familje pa mare parasysh se çka eshte, edhe fëmije ne qoft s'prish pune, kjo nuk mundet te jete tradite apo ligj Shqiptar, kjo nuk ka qene kurre, nuk eshte dhe nuk do te jete kulture, tradite dhe mentalitet Shqiptar, sepse kultura Shqiptare kurre nuk ka qene ne nje nivel aq te ulet qe te vrasin gra e femije per gjakmarrje.

(Gjakmarrja sot nuk duhet te vleje më, se ka polici dhe gjykata qe perpara nuk kishte, ose kishte ne nje form tjeter dhe vetem neper qytete te medha)

Per keto lloj ligjesh qe duhet filtruar e kisha fjalen une e jo per te gjith kanunin Shqiptar siç e pergjithsove ti, sepse ne fund e thash edhe kete fjali te tjeter kujt qe ti nuk e paske pare:

_Kanuni i Shqiptarve eshte mrekullia e tete e botes._

----------


## Baptist

Me qe ju nuk dini per cfare shkruani, detyrimisht as nuk kuptojme gje. Jo Ali Hoxhe po Hoxhe Ali.  Kanuni eshte nje. Ai nuk eshte krijuar si amalgame, ose me shtesa.

Keto qe sipas teje jane ne kanun (dhe kete po ta bej copy-paste qe mos mbytesh me piken e ujit) "si pershembull vrasa e grave, te rinjeve dhe femijeve per gjakmarrje siç jan sot disa familje te mbyllura neper shtepi per arsye qe nuk e zgjedhin dorasin ta vrasin siç e lyp kanuni por vetem dikend te asaj familje pa mare parasysh se çka eshte, edhe fëmije ne qoft s'prish pune" une nuk i kam lexuar ne kanun.

Ka mundesi ta citosh kanunin e maleve tend per kete pjese? Keshtu qe te mund te shohim me syte cfare thote kanuni per vrasjen e grave, etj. Kjo do te ishte te shkruash me pergjegjesi. 

Te mbledhesh cfare ndodh sot ne malci,  dhe ta interpretosh si Kanun, qe behet nga mjete shtypi te politizuara deri ne papergjshmeri te plote kombetare, eshte njelloj si te thuash qe perdhunimi mbrohet me ligj, nga fakti qe disa njerez jane mesuar ta bejne kete. Per ta zbukuruar dhe me shume, shtojini qe "kjo pjese e ligjit" ne fakt eshte huajtur nga bota e shthurur!

_____
Hezitoj ta rendis Kanunin me mrekullite e botes. Sepse do na duhej ti jepnim numur rendor gjithe librave fetare.

----------


## Centaurus

Interesant, ne kete forum nuk po me shkon diçka puna mire, gjith po qelloj ne disa njerz qe nuk dojne dhe nuk dojne te kuptojne ate qe po them une, ndoshta qendron problemi tek emri apo tek avatari im, se di, as une s'po e kuptoj pse.

Mua po me duket sikur ma bejne me qellim, dhe fatkeqsisht ketu ka diçka te vertet. 




> Me qe ju nuk dini per cfare shkruani, detyrimisht as nuk kuptojme gje. Jo Ali Hoxhe po Hoxhe Ali.  Kanuni eshte nje. Ai nuk eshte krijuar si amalgame, ose me shtesa.


Une me duket qe shqip jam duke shkruar, s'po e di çka nuk po kupton ti, ose çka nuk po don te kuptosh ti, apo ndoshta je ti nje nga ata tipat qe nuk mund te flasesh me te fare, nga ata tipat qe as nuk ngrahen as nuk ngrihen.




> Keto qe sipas teje jane ne kanun (dhe kete po ta bej copy-paste qe mos mbytesh me piken e ujit) "si pershembull vrasa e grave, te rinjeve dhe femijeve per gjakmarrje siç jan sot disa familje te mbyllura neper shtepi per arsye qe nuk e zgjedhin dorasin ta vrasin siç e lyp kanuni por vetem dikend te asaj familje pa mare parasysh se çka eshte, edhe fëmije ne qoft s'prish pune" une nuk i kam lexuar ne kanun.


Jo keto sipas meje nuk jan ne kanun e vertet te Shqiptarve, siç thash me lart, por sipas teje dhe atyre ne malsine e Shqiprise veriore na qenkan ne Kanunin e Shqiptarve, ju qe nuk e keni lexuar kurre kanunin dhe nuk i kan dy lidhje me koke se çka eshte ne te vertet Kanuni Shqiptare, po beni gjera skandaloze dhe po na thoni se gjoja po e kerkoka kanuni keshtu, mbyllen familije te tera ne shtepi per arsye te "ligjeve" te juaja qe kurre nuk kan qene te Shqiptarve.

Une nuk te kam faj ty qe nuk e ke lexuar kurre Kanunin, siç the edhe vet.




> Ka mundesi ta citosh kanunin e maleve tend per kete pjese? Keshtu qe te mund te shohim me syte cfare thote kanuni per vrasjen e grave, etj. Kjo do te ishte te shkruash me pergjegjesi.


Po pse nuk po na citon ti neve kanunin e maleve tua, pasiqe sipas teje Kanuni po na thoka te vriten grate etj..

Une e di qe keto "ligje" te lartpermendura qe po zbatohen sot jan shpikje te reja pas komunizmit ne Malsine e veriut te Shqiprise dhe nuk kan asgje te bejne me Kanunin e vertet te Shqiptarve, por pasiqe ti po e dishe me mire tregona neve qe nuk qenkan shpikje te reja pas komunizmit siç po them une.




> Te mbledhesh cfare ndodh sot ne malci,  dhe ta interpretosh si Kanun, qe behet nga mjete shtypi te politizuara deri ne papergjshmeri te plote kombetare, eshte njelloj si te thuash qe perdhunimi mbrohet me ligj, nga fakti qe disa njerez jane mesuar ta bejne kete. Per ta zbukuruar dhe me shume, shtojini qe "kjo pjese e ligjit" ne fakt eshte huajtur nga bota e shthurur!


Do me thene sipas teje keto çka ndodhin sot ne malci na qenka zbatim i Kanunit Shqiptar ku edhe perdhunimi po u mbroka me ligj ne Kanunin e Shqiptarve qe ne fakt nuk paska "Kanun Shqiptar" por keto na qenka ligje te huajtura nga bota e shthurur. 

Ky eshte _"nje nga postimet me te papergjegjshme qe kam pare"_ ne jeten time.




> Hezitoj ta rendis Kanunin me mrekullite e botes. Sepse do na duhej ti jepnim numur rendor gjithe librave fetare.


Po kujt po i intereson çka heziton e çka nuk heziton ti, e perçka e bene kete edhe ma hiq ...

----------------------------

Ja ketu i gjeta disa pohime per huazime ne Kanunin e Shqiptarve.

http://vargmal.org/showthread.php?t=433

Une nuk jam shkenctar i Kanunit te Shqiptarve dhe nuk e di a jan te verteta keto a jo, por analizoje ti vet se a jan apo nuk jan huazime keto qe po thot ky far Boromir, pasiqe ti "Mister Perfekt" po i dishe te gjitha me se miri.

----------


## Sabriu

Faji nuk eshte tek kanuni, por tek politikanet shqiptar qe favorizon nacionalizmin e huaj dhe politikat sllavo-helene ne deme te kombit shqiptar ne tokat e veta  etnike.

Shkurt, faji eshte tek tradhtia e politikes shqiptare.


"Dr.Dituria"

----------


## Rina_87

Qellimi i temes nuk ka qene te diskutohet Kanuni, por nejse. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Kanu

Kanuni dhe dinastia: Nga fiset në komb

Rifunksionalizimi i Kanunit në procesin e shtetformimit*

*Me fitoren e komunizmit në gjithë hapësirën shqiptare, Kanuni u anatemua politikisht dhe me këtë u la në harresë, sa që atë nuk e njohin as qarqet dërmuese shkencore...*

_Lulzim Mjeku_

Jeta dhe rrethanat historike e shoqërore maleve, ku është zhvilluar fermenti malësor, ka mundësuar mbijetesën kolektive në sajë të Kanunit të Maleve - monument i kulturës juridike shqiptare. Kanuni i Maleve shpjegon në masë të madhe organizimin e shqiptarëve Si Njerëz. 

*Qeverisja e Kanunit*

Termi mal, prej nga rrjedh identiteti malësor, në letrat shqipe ka qenë term fillimisht etnografik dhe jo gjeografik, i cili emërtonte identitetin e hershëm, parakombëtar (si p.sh. Malet e Gegëve, të cilat nënkuptonin Principatën e Arbrit). Por, përdorimi bashkëkohor i këtij termi e ka lënë në harresë kuptimin e parë që e pati. Ky lloj termi - që emërtonte identitetin parakombëtar - është korrespondues me identitetet e kohës në gjithë Evropën, si p.sh. parisieni, bretanjasi në Mesjetë etj. (para se ta quanin veten francezë, identifikoheshin si parisienë, bretanjas...); njësoj sikurse londinezi, apo venedikasi, të cilët identifikoheshin në bazë të qytetit a krahinës ku jetonin (shumë shekuj më parë, para se vendet e tyre të ngriheshin në shtete-kombe).

Kështu edhe organizimi dhe tradita e Malësisë, njihte sovranitetin e gjakut, të përkatësisë, mbi sovranitetin territorial. Thënë më saktë, Malësia - malësorët - nuk njihnin ndarjen mbi baza territoriale e administrative. Sovraniteti i Kanunit të Maleve e ndiqte pjesëtarin - malësorin - ngado që shkonte, edhe jashtë territorit ku sundonin ligjet fisnore.   

E Drejta Zakonore Shqiptare është materializuar vonë, vetëm në shekullin e XX në dy botime, si Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit (1933) dhe Kanuni i Skanderbegut (1993). I pari kishte pushtet në viset mbi lumin Drin, ndërsa i dyti pjesën tjetër të Shqipërisë veriore. Në viset jugore e drejta zakonore ka qenë fragmentare.
Kanuni, i cili me gjasë paraqet monumentin juridik, që është vazhdimësi e kodifikimeve të Justinianit - i qeverisi shqiptarët, me gjithë ndryshimet krahinore të cilat krijuan edhe kanune krahinore. Me gjithë laramanitë dhe decentralizimin, Kanuni ka pasur një uniformitet të befasishëm. Ky unitet i befasishëm sugjeron se ka pasur një ndjenjë të zhvilluar përkatësie dhe lojaliteti të të gjithë pjesëtarëve për fisin, krahinën a bajrakun, si organizime shoqërore të kohës. Zbatimi i normave kanunore tregon për ekzistimin e një rendi ligjor autokton, në kuptimin tradicional të fjalës. Kanuni ka siguruar përmbajtjen nga dhuna dhe ka ofruar në një formë moralitetin e pranueshëm të kohës, me vlerat sublime, si Besa, Nderi dhe Gjaku.

*Feja dhe Shteti*

Në kuptimin e ndërtimit të identitetit shqiptar dhe të identitetit fetar - ndaras nga organizimi politik - Kanuni paraqet provën themeltare. Kanuni e ndau Kishën nga shteti, me fjalët Kisha konop as shpatë ska, ndërsa në kohën e vet edhe vetë Skënderbeu inkorporoi në Kanunin e tij institute të së drejtës së Sheriatit. Sipas studiueses bullgare, Antonina Zhelyaskova (për Skënderbeun), përkatësia ndaj një religjioni kishte karakter politik, meqë shumë herë në vazhdën e përpjekjeve të tyre për pavarësi, shqiptarët qenë tradhtuar nga Perëndimi Katolik, ndërkohë që ata kurrë nuk qenë mbështetur në Patrikanën e Stambollit.  

Kanuni paraqet themelin e shëndoshë të një demokracie popullore dhe morale të asaj kohe, me dy dhomat vendimmarrëse. Asnjë ligj a normë e re nuk mund të hynte në fuqi, nëse ishte në kundërshtim me Kanunin apo nuk e kishte pëlqimin e Kuvendit, si mbledhje e përgjithshme e përfaqësuesve të popullit. Objekt i sanksioneve kanunore qenë shqiptarët, d.m.th. pjesëtarët e shoqërisë. Kanuni parashtron kushtin e të qenit pjesëtar i shoqërisë, kur nën nenin 47 shprehimisht thotë: në kjotë se donë të jesh shoq me ne, ban si të thotë katundi e bajraku.  

Inteligjencia e Rilindjes Kombëtare e merrte Kanunin model qeverisjeje. Më 1878, Fuqitë e Mëdha evropiane u njohën me ekzistimin e kombit shqiptar, dhe kërkuan nga autoritetet e Perandorisë Osmane që të njohin zyrtarisht Kanunin e Lekës në zonat malore. 

Kanuni, kjo kushtetutë monumentale e bartur si trashëgimi gojore brez pas brezi shekuj me radhë, që tregon për kulturën e lartë dhe identitetin shqiptar, ka bërë një rrugëtim të gjatë deri te kodifikimi me shkrim dhe botimi i tij. Kodifikimi i tij nuk iu ka shpëtuar rrethanave politike të kohës, dhe nuk ka qenë një punë e pastër dhe vetëm shkencore. Intelektualët e një kombi të rrezikuar, për tu zhbërë e copëtuar nga shtetet fqinje, ndienin se duhej ndihmuar në çdo fushë kombit të tyre. Kështu bënë edhe intelektualët rilindës të fundit, duke e funksionalizuar Kanunin në procesin e formimit të shtetit modern shqiptar të shekullit XX.

*Leka...*

Është e natyrshme që kjo vepër kolosale intelektuale u bë duke ndjekur shembullin e kombeve më të përparuara të Evropës dhe rajonit. Ka shumë të ngjarë që kleri katolik shqiptar, konkretisht Atë Gjergj Fishta - që ia kishte vënë për detyrë vetvetes realizimin e aspiratave popullore të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare për formimin e një shteti - dëshironte të kishte edhe një lloj kushtetute. Ambiciet e klerit katolik shqiptar, të udhëheqësit shpirtëror të veriut shqiptar të asaj kohe - Gjergj Fishtës - dhe të themeluesit të sociologjisë rurale shqiptare - atë Shtjefën Gjeçovit - përqendroheshin në shfrytëzimin e çfarëdo mjeti dhe miti për ta rifunksionalizuar vetëdijen kombëtare të kohës. Në frymën iluministe të kohës, inteligjencia dhe klasa e atëhershme politike synonin që nga ndarjet gjeografike, e fisnore, të ngrenë një komb me një vetëdije kombëtare. Nuk kishte mjet më të mirë sesa Kanuni në këtë mision të forcimit të identitetit kombëtar. 
Kurorëzimi i parë i përpjekjeve për ta botuar të kodifikuar të drejtën dokesore shqiptare, u bë në vitin 1913, nga një prift që vinte nga Janjeva e Kosovës, Shtjefën Gjeçovi. Në revistën Hylli i Dritës u shfaq në disa numra me radhë Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit. Por, në numrin e parë ai u shfaq me titullin Kanuni i Maleve. Këtë Kanun, me këtë emërtim, nuk e gjejmë më në botimet e numrave të mëvonshëm të Hyllit të Dritës. 

Meqë ekzistonte Kanuni, kjo kushtetutë shqiptare, sipas trendit evropian të kohës, atëherë do të duhej të ekzistonte edhe një dinasti e vjetër, për ta plotësuar mitin e ekzistimit të një shtetit të vjetër shqiptar. Kjo dinasti u gjet duke shkuar mbrapa në histori, te familja e Dukagjinëve, si aristokraci fisnore shqiptare me pinjollin e fundit - princin Lekë Dukagjini. Në këtë kontekst, edhe kodifikuesi edhe autori i atribuuar i Kanunit (Leka) rrjedhin nga Janjeva! A është kjo një rastësi të cilën na servon historia?   

*Skënderbeu...*

A shihnin Gjergj Fishta dhe Shtjefën Gjeçovi në Lekë Dukagjinin një paraardhës të denjë për të ndërtuar mbi shembullin e tij dinastinë mirditore të Gjomarkajve dhe për ta lidhur drejtpërdrejt atë si pinjolle e së parës? Duket se qëllimi politik i rifunksionalizimit të Kanunit, tashmë jo të Maleve, por të Lekë Dukagjinit, ka qenë krijimi i lidhjes gjenealogjike ndërmjet familjes aristokrate Dukagjini dhe derës së Gjomarkajve, si familje e parë dhe bajraktare e Mirditës. Me këtë lidhje, do të kurorëzoheshin përpjekjet për të pasur shtet, kushtetutë apo Kanun me bazë të thellë historike, dhe një dinasti sunduese e cila do të shpallej me rrënjë shumë më të thella deri te familja Dukagjini. Megjithëse Fishta ishte njohës i mirë i mitit për shtatë Lekët, prijës të ilirëve dhe arbërorëve me më të njohurin e tyre Lekën e Madh, në rrugën e formimit të kombit e shtetit shqiptar, kjo ishte përmbushje e nevojës që një mit të duket real dhe i kapshëm. 

Përndryshe, si të cilësohet riemërtimi nga Kanuni i Maleve në Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit? A nuk vërehet këtu synimi i krijimit të dinastisë trashëguese për një Mbretëri të mirëfilltë. Ky rifunksionalizim i Kanunit shqiptar ndihmonte në krijimin e modelit perëndimor të shtetit. Imitohej Mbretëria Austro-Hungareze, ose ajo italiane, nën ndikimin e të cilave zhvillohej jeta politike e shoqërore shqiptare. Zaten që nga formimi i shtetit shqiptar, kur edhe Konferenca  e  Ambasadorëve në Londër, më 17 dhjetor  1912,  njohu Shqipërinë për shtet, ishin Fuqitë e Mëdha të kohës të cilat Shqipërisë ia hartuan kushtetutën e parë, jotradicionale, Statutin organik, nëpërmjet Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit. Statuti organik në të vërtetë qe kushtetutë e dhuruar, me10 gusht 1914. Ai  qe hartuar sipas modelit  te  kushtetutave te  monarkive evropiane.

Por, shpërbërja e Mbretërisë dualiste Austro-Hungareze pas Luftës I Botërore, ndikoi negativisht në rrjedhat e shtet-formimit dhe komb-formimit shqiptar. Shqiptarët humbën një mik të madh përkrahës, ndërsa botimi i Kanunit u shty duke u bërë i mundshëm më 1933 në Shkodër, pesë vjet pas vrasjes së kodifikuesit, Shtjefën Gjeçovit, në Zym të Hasit (më 1929).
Në procesin e shtet-formimit, Kanuni u funksionalizua për disa zona territoriale nga qeveria e Sulejman Delvinës (1920), që doli nga Kongresi i Lushnjës, por kjo qeveria qe jetëshkurtër. Kanuni u funksionalizua sërish nën Monarkinë Zogiste (1928-1939). 

Shembulli i dytë i rifunksionalizimit të Kanunit, por vetëm për nevoja shkencore, vjen vonë, si vepër sërish e një prifti katolik, Dom Frano Ilisë, më 1967, por që për shkaqe të terrorit politik komunist nuk e pa dritën e botimit, deri më 1993. Dom Frano Ilia mblodhi dhe kodifikoi për 30 vjet Kanunin e Skënderbeut, të panjohur më parë, për të vënë në pah të drejtën shtetërore të Skënderbeut, një rifunksionalizim i sërishëm i përmbushjes së nevojës për të pasur vepra monumentale shtet-formuese, të prekshme, e të cilat datojnë thellë në histori.
Me fitoren e komunizmit në gjithë hapësirën shqiptare, Kanuni u anatemua politikisht dhe me këtë u la në harresë, sa që atë nuk e njohin as qarqet shkencore të cilat do të duhej të dinin më shumë diçka për të, se sa një lexues i rëndomtë. Kështu u krijua një shije publike përjashtuese dhe përçmuese për të, edhe në qarqet dërmuese shkencore.

Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit është botuar nga shtëpia botuese Rilindja në vitin 1985 me rastin e botimit të kompletit të veprave të Shtjefën Gjeçovit, me parathënie të Atnon Çettës.

----------


## Sabriu

Pse nuk u njoh asnjehere  kanuni i Skenderbeut por u njoh nga te gjithe shqiptaret  ai i Leke Dukagjinit?


"Dr.Dituria"

----------


## Rina_87

> Pse nuk u njoh asnjehere  kanuni i Skenderbeut por u njoh nga te gjithe shqiptaret  ai i Leke Dukagjinit?
> 
> 
> "Dr.Dituria"


A je i sigurt qe Kanuni i Skenderbeut nuk u njoh asnjehere dhe qe Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit u njoh nga te gjithe shqiptaret. Dhe a ka ndonje fakt qe nuk behet fjale per kanune, qe jane ndertuar mbi baze te njejte, Kanunin e Maleve? Pse po mundohesh te besh nje vije ndarese mes diçkaje që është e pandashme, si vijen ndarese ne mes Leke Dukagjinit dhe Skenderbeut?

Citim nga M.Ahmeti per kanunin e Skenderbeut (nuk do ta shkruaj krejt artikullin):  

_“Që Kanuni i Skënderbeut vepronte edhe në shekullin XIX, për shembull në Malësinë e Dibrës, kemi dëshmi jo vetëm nga Hahn, por edhe nga konsulli rus, M. Hirtovi, i cili ndër të tjera ka shënuar se në Dibrën e Poshtme ishte ende në fuqi, “një fare kanuni i lashtë, i trashëguar gojarisht brez pas brezi, që i atribuohet prijësit të lavdishëm shqiptar, Gjergj Kastriotit, i cili njihet me emrin Kanuni i Skenderbeut”, mirepo e drejta qendron në faktin se Kanuni i Skenderbeut, sipas materialit dhe deshmise konkrete shtrihej ne Shqiperine Qendrore ndër krahinat e Principates se Kastrioteve e te ndikimit te tyre: Kruje, Mat, Diber, Valm (Elbasan) prej lumejve Mat-Fand me veri e deri te poshte lumit Shkumbin (Librazhd) ne jug dhe prej Detit Adriatik ne perendim e deri te kufijt me lindore te Dibres e Ohrit ne lindje. Ky Kanun i ka themelet e perbashketa me Kanunin e Maleve Shqiptare."_


Une nuk po pretendoj ketu qe di cdo gje per Kanunin, mirepo nese ben komente provokative, eshte mire here pas here ti mbrosh ato me ndonje argument apo fakt, te mirefillte ama!

----------


## Sabriu

> A je i sigurt qe Kanuni i Skenderbeut nuk u njoh asnjehere dhe qe Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit u njoh nga te gjithe shqiptaret. Dhe a ka ndonje fakt qe nuk behet fjale per kanune, qe jane ndertuar mbi baze te njejte, Kanunin e Maleve? Pse po mundohesh te besh nje vije ndarese mes diçkaje që është e pandashme, si vijen ndarese ne mes Leke Dukagjinit dhe Skenderbeut?
> 
> Citim nga M.Ahmeti per kanunin e Skenderbeut (nuk do ta shkruaj krejt artikullin):  
> 
> _Që Kanuni i Skënderbeut vepronte edhe në shekullin XIX, për shembull në Malësinë e Dibrës, kemi dëshmi jo vetëm nga Hahn, por edhe nga konsulli rus, M. Hirtovi, i cili ndër të tjera ka shënuar se në Dibrën e Poshtme ishte ende në fuqi, një fare kanuni i lashtë, i trashëguar gojarisht brez pas brezi, që i atribuohet prijësit të lavdishëm shqiptar, Gjergj Kastriotit, i cili njihet me emrin Kanuni i Skenderbeut, mirepo e drejta qendron në faktin se Kanuni i Skenderbeut, sipas materialit dhe deshmise konkrete shtrihej ne Shqiperine Qendrore ndër krahinat e Principates se Kastrioteve e te ndikimit te tyre: Kruje, Mat, Diber, Valm (Elbasan) prej lumejve Mat-Fand me veri e deri te poshte lumit Shkumbin (Librazhd) ne jug dhe prej Detit Adriatik ne perendim e deri te kufijt me lindore te Dibres e Ohrit ne lindje. Ky Kanun i ka themelet e perbashketa me Kanunin e Maleve Shqiptare."_
> 
> 
> Une nuk po pretendoj ketu qe di cdo gje per Kanunin, mirepo nese ben komente provokative, eshte mire here pas here ti mbrosh ato me ndonje argument apo fakt, te mirefillte ama!



Trillime e shkrim romantik pa asnje argument shkencor.

Romantizmi historik u ka verbuar mendjen ca shqiptareve.

----------

